# deramaxx for hurt paw



## mitch kuta (Mar 5, 2007)

Is this a good anti inflamitory drug? Zeke hurt his paw at lake and is very swollen. Waiting for someone to tell me it is OK.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

When we have used it, it has been very effective. I would consider it only for short term ( a few days) use, not on a daily basis. Being an NSAID, I am scared of them just because of the human problems with them. By the same token, aspirin would never be approved today by the FDA but it is a remarkable drug.

I assume the vet gave it to him. 

If bleeding is involved, I would asked because I am not sure if it inhibits platelets like aspirin but would guess it does. Certainly no other painkillers while using it.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Mitch, I saw your post "next door" and thought I would add

A soak in very warm water with Espom salts is also still a good thing for inflammation; don't ask me why but the stuff seems to help.

Ice is also good for pain. What mother has not slapped a bag of frozen peas on her kid when they get whacked in the head?


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

mitch-just saw this. soaking in epsom salts is very good (for man or beast). how exactly is his paw hurt? 

if it's a cut pad, the epsom salts are probably the best solution (pads do not take to stitches). if it's a strain/sprain, same as above.

i truly recommend you go to your local pharmacy and find "EMT Gel" to add to your first aid kit. the stuff is WONDERFUL--i used it on my daughter in december when she bailed off a horse into barbed wire, and that wound healed with no problem (of course, it's not approved for human use, but none-the-less). i've also used it on the dogs, a little dab will do ya, for open wounds.

without knowing more about your pupper's problem, that's all i have to add. but get that EMT Gel--it IS good.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of Deramaxx. Especially not for dogs who are wound a little to tight to begin with. I was using it on one of my Malinois and he started exhibiting a bunch of odd behavioral issues. We didn't "connect the dots" for awhile, because I had taken him in to be neutered, and we started the Deramaxx for something else, so at first we were thinking the neuter was the reason for the behavior changes. But I did some research and found of the known side effects is anxiety. They had some other PC term for it, but whatever. I started asking around and a number of people with Belgians on my email lists have used it, and noticed behavioral changes in their dogs. Seperation issues, aggression issues, etc. Once I took Dax off the meds he slowly returned to 95% of normal, but while on them he'd started escaping from kennels, busting out of crates, etc and he never completely stopped with that crap.


----------

